# Thule Sidearm 594 vs. 594XT



## Tom023 (Mar 21, 2010)

I need to purchase a roof rack for my lefty and have decided on either the Thule Sidearm or Yakima Frontloader. Researching the Sidearm I notice there are two models, the 594 and 594XT. I've searched in vain to determine the difference. Can anybody tell me what is different between these two models? Thanks in advance.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

594xt is a new release from thule...longer clamp to help fit 29ers better.
that's it.


----------



## Tom023 (Mar 21, 2010)

Thank you. Since I have a 29er that is very valuable information. Scott, I just ordered a Front Loader, the racks4cheap.com thread made my decision easy.

Edit:

Thule indicated that in addition to the longer clamp the XT ships with universal mounting hardware to fit factory racks.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

thank you.....


----------



## jlang002 (Jan 10, 2005)

Will the standard sidearm fit 29ers at all? According to Thule's info, it does...but then why did they need the XT version?
Cheers.
-jon


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

jlang002 said:


> Will the standard sidearm fit 29ers at all? According to Thule's info, it does...but then why did they need the XT version?
> Cheers.
> -jon


yes the 594 will fit 29'er tires, but (and i have never physically mounted a 29er to a sidearm) but from what i understand it's tight getting the ratchet over the tire.

594xt won't ship from thle until 4/16. this is the latest info that we got on 3/18.


----------



## jlang002 (Jan 10, 2005)

cracksandracks.com said:


> yes the 594 will fit 29'er tires, but (and i have never physically mounted a 29er to a sidearm) but from what i understand it's tight getting the ratchet over the tire.
> 
> 594xt won't ship from thle until 4/16. this is the latest info that we got on 3/18.


Hrrmmm...and that's probably with the lower volume 29er tires...what about the bigger stuff coming out? Looks like I'll be waiting to place my order.


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

if you can wait...i would, esp. if you ride a 29er bike.

jlang002 - i think ryan is putting together another email for you...busy here today.


----------

